# Cloud Chasing Rda



## baksteen8168 (1/9/14)

So after participating (and completely bombing  ) in the cloud blowing competition, I figured that I would ask opinions on what RDA's one should be looking at. (I know that the rda is only one part of the whole equation  )

Any suggestions from the pro's?


----------



## Marzuq (1/9/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> So after participating (and completely bombing  ) in the cloud blowing competition, I figured that I would ask opinions on what RDA's one should be looking at. (I know that the rda is only one part of the whole equation  )
> 
> Any suggestions from the pro's?


 
this has my interest too. lets hope for some solid feedback


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> this has my interest too. lets hope for some solid feedback


The comp was so much fun.

I will definitely be participating in the next one too. And will of course do better.


----------



## NickT (1/9/14)

A drilled out Twisp will own any cloud blowing comp by a mile and then some !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Otherwise, if the Twisp is too much to handle, I seen this review last night.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/14)

NickT said:


> A drilled out Twisp will own any cloud blowing comp by a mile and then some !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Otherwise, if the Twisp is too much to handle, I seen this review last night.....



will have to watch the vid at home, work proxy and all that.


----------



## Al3x (1/9/14)

@baksteen8168 I can't really comment on all RDA's but these are ones that I have used and think that they are could machines
1) the Plumeveil, due to its airflow controls and centre post block which makes it easy to build dbl and triple parallel even did a quad parallel build on this thing
2) Tobh - has good airflow but I am planning to drill it out soon, the top cap is designed so it reduces the heat at the drip tip, gt something to do with the fins
these are the 2 that I am using, from all the rda's I have or have tried so this is only my opinion and you would only know what you like after trying it personally IMO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/9/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> will have to watch the vid at home, work proxy and all that.


that makes two of us...


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/14)

Al3x said:


> @baksteen8168 I can't really comment on all RDA's but these are ones that I have used and think that they are could machines
> 1) the Plumeveil, due to its airflow controls and centre post block which makes it easy to build dbl and triple parallel even did a quad parallel build on this thing
> 2) Tobh - has good airflow but I am planning to drill it out soon, the top cap is designed so it reduces the heat at the drip tip, gt something to do with the fins
> these are the 2 that I am using, from all the rda's I have or have tried so this is only my opinion and you would only know what you like after trying it personally IMO


Thanks @Al3x

Hearing good things about the plume veil


----------



## StangV2_0 (1/9/14)

Subscribed!! 

A drilled out Twisp?? Wtf?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (1/9/14)

Hey @baksteen8168 was great meeting you at the meet! The setup which @Michael was using was my own and it was a vanilla mod with a plumevale running a 0.3ohm coil using 3 parallel /4 wraps 24g. He came third so thats not a bad setup however the American guy had 20G Gplat dual coil and as you noticed his clouds were crazy dense. I also think he was using a brass mod. not sure if this helps but i though i would share based on what i learnt from the comp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (1/9/14)

Eish this forum and its clever member, you'll really want me to go for broke  Now I want to blow clouds, just after ordering my Magma this morning.


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Hey @baksteen8168 was great meeting you at the meet! The setup which @Michael was using was my own and it was a vanilla mod with a plumevale running a 0.3ohm coil using 3 parallel /4 wraps 24g. He came third so thats not a bad setup however the American guy had 20G Gplat dual coil and as you noticed his clouds were crazy dense. I also think he was using a brass mod. not sure if this helps but i though i would share based on what i learnt from the comp.


@paulph201 - Was nice meeting you too. So it seems like a plumeveil is in my near future. Thanks for the input.

On a different note, I will also be vaping on "welding" wire at the next meet.  Those gplat wires made DENSE clouds!
Wish I could have stayed longer but my boet had a braai to get to. Next meet I am coming with my own car.


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/14)

StangV2_0 said:


> Subscribed!!
> 
> A drilled out Twisp?? Wtf?


Yeah, my thoughts exactly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Eish this forum and its clever member, you'll really want me to go for broke  Now I want to blow clouds, just after ordering my Magma this morning.


Don't worry... I am sitting here looking at a FT cart that is skyrocketing $$$... I really need to go and be Oscar's lawyer or something.


----------



## StangV2_0 (1/9/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Don't worry... I am sitting here looking at a FT cart that is skyrocketing $$$... I really need to go and be Oscar's lawyer or something.


Those carts build up very quick!!


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/14)

StangV2_0 said:


> Those carts build up very quick!!


They take money even quicker. hahaha


----------



## StangV2_0 (1/9/14)

Lol true that!


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (5/9/14)

Prob a bit late on this thread. But I use igo-w6 quad coil builds hitting 0.05ohms and its a cloud machine

I use 100VG juice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (5/9/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Prob a bit late on this thread. But I use igo-w6 quad coil builds hitting 0.05ohms and its a cloud machine
> 
> I use 100VG juice.
> 
> ...



0.05 yoh yoh yoh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/9/14)

You are talking roughly 350W! / 84A! what brand/type batteries do you use @Lyle Abrahams?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (5/9/14)

I think I remember him saying VTC5 in the show us your working wick and coil setup thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (5/9/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Prob a bit late on this thread. But I use igo-w6 quad coil builds hitting 0.05ohms and its a cloud machine
> 
> I use 100VG juice.
> 
> ...




Maak my nervous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/9/14)

You wouldn't find me any were near that setup. I like my face and hands to much.

Just a note to folks new into rebuildables. Anything under 0.2 ohms you need to know your sh!t. As a matter of fact I don't know of a battery available that will run this setup safely.

Please guys do the math and be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (5/9/14)

johan said:


> You are talking roughly 350W! / 84A! what brand/type batteries do you use @Lyle Abrahams?


VTC5 hey. It gets hot but she holds up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/9/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> VTC5 hey. It gets hot but she holds up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah hot isn't good. 
As soon as I feel a battery get hot the mod gets tossed outside right quick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (5/9/14)

My new kayfun coil amzing


----------



## Marzuq (5/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Yeah hot isn't good.
> As soon as I feel a battery get hot the mod gets tossed outside right quick.


 
true that @Gazzacpt as long as my hands and face is in tact i can continue to vape. no hands no face no vape...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (5/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Yeah hot isn't good.
> As soon as I feel a battery get hot the mod gets tossed outside right quick.




For sure. Don't more than a 2 sec fire and I only do one or two. Then the battery comes out and left alone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/9/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> For sure. Don't more than a 2 sec fire and I only do one or two. Then the battery comes out and left alone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
That is sensible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/9/14)

I ordered a Stillare and 2 UD iGO W's, the iGO W's will need to be drilled from what i understand. 

I've watched riptrippers cloud chasing videos. There is a lot that goes into it. Down to things like inhaling and exhaling techniques. 

Will edit and link the videos tonight when i get home.


----------



## PeterHarris (5/9/14)

i still believe that a patriot with the correct drilled holes will kick a$$ - i attempted to drill VapeKing's Demo Patriot, but after 2 broken drill bits, it sadly only has 3 holes, 2 on the one side and 1 on the other....

i need one of those vertical drill press jobbies and a vice....... @Rowan Francis , i was wondering if you have the tools to complete that transformation... @Stroodlepuff knows where the holes must go....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i still believe that a patriot with the correct drilled holes will kick a$$ - i attempted to drill VapeKing's Demo Patriot, but after 2 broken drill bits, it sadly only has 3 holes, 2 on the one side and 1 on the other....
> 
> i need one of those vertical drill press jobbies and a vice....... @Rowan Francis , i was wondering if you have the tools to complete that transformation... @Stroodlepuff knows where the holes must go....


I can have a look see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (5/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i still believe that a patriot with the correct drilled holes will kick a$$ - i attempted to drill VapeKing's Demo Patriot, but after 2 broken drill bits, it sadly only has 3 holes, 2 on the one side and 1 on the other....
> 
> i need one of those vertical drill press jobbies and a vice....... @Rowan Francis , i was wondering if you have the tools to complete that transformation... @Stroodlepuff knows where the holes must go....


A mate of mine is using a drilled patriot with dual coils at about 0.1ohms. Huge vapour!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (5/9/14)

Wouldn't it be more sensible to run a dual battery mod for something like 0.05 ohms btw? @johan how does the internal cell resistance play a role - would it increase or decrease the voltage drop overall? I assume that at 0.05 there'd be a pretty huge drop..


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (13/9/14)

So this one goes out to all the peeps that were "worried" about me and my dark side of subohming. I decided to build myself a FrankenBox. I'll neaten him up when I have time. But his def firing nicely. Running off 2 VTC5's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (13/9/14)

View attachment 11372
View attachment 11373


So this one goes out to all the peeps that were "worried" about me and my dark side of subohming. I decided to build myself a FrankenBox. I'll neaten him up when I have time. But his def firing nicely. Running off 2 VTC5's.


----------



## ET (13/9/14)

little bit of rearranging there and you could maybe fit 4 x vtc5's. get some 2 parallel batteries in series. that would be a monster


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (13/9/14)

ET said:


> little bit of rearranging there and you could maybe fit 4 x vtc5's. get some 2 parallel batteries in series. that would be a monster


That's was this is a FrankenBox he can be rearranged this was a quick throw together building a neater more stable one soon.


----------



## Chop007 (13/9/14)

Recently I tried the Legend RDA, using a dual 26 gauge coil at 0.2 ohms, she throws the vapor, huge clouds. Also used a Copper mech mod with VTC5 for 'safety' and the results where awesome. Just a few seconds and the vapor comes gushing out. The large air holes are placed directly opposite each coil for maximum effect. A winner in my books but I have seen and heard guys using the Plumeveil at 0.12 ohms, like the bearded legend and it throws way more clouds. It is however always NB to practice safe love making/sorry I meant safe sub ohming. Make certain you know exactly what you are doing before even attempting any sub ohm build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/9/14)

TBH, from my fooling around, what i've found, is this. 

Chasing the lowest resistance will get you clouds, but thats the dangerous route, specially when you start dropping below 0.16 (Sony VTC4 or 5's!)

You can get very, very similar results at higher (safer resistances), by optimising your wicking and coiling. 

This is just my experience, so your millage may vary.

I find building to about 0.23-.031 ohms with the absolute minimum amount of wire possible (small coils) and then having a firm (not tight) wick, that is very aerated on either side of where it goes through the coil. Also being very careful to expose as much of the coil as possible (back, front, top, bottom)
Works really well for me, I take long lung hits, 5-7 seconds, i cut my juices with glycerin, to dilute the nicotine (and to take the throat ripping harshness out of the PG bias juices we get here) A side effect of the glycerin, is increased vapor production (you're increasing the VG content of your juice) 

At resistances as low as 0.23-0.31 I find that flavours are so intensified, that even diluting the juices as much as 1:2, i get full rich flavour. Also allowing the diluted juices to steep, intensifies their flavour. 

I feel that diluting the juices is necessary for another reason too, even at 6mg, it's really easy to get silvered, with the amounts of vapor you can make when sub-ohm-ing. 

Again, this is just my experience, and I'm only just over 2 months into this stuff, but i have done a ton of fiddling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (30/9/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @Al3x
> 
> Hearing good things about the plume veil


 
Plume veil is great, but the airflow is a bit restricted for me, even full open. The adjustable insulator at the top cannot be adjusted down if you use high coils at it burns the insulator (been there, done that).
My atty of choice is the 454 Big Block. 4 x air holes and can do quad coils easily. Plus, it has a huge juice well. Can be adjusted for 1, 2 or 4 air holes. Can be drilled out too if needed.
Mine is on the way (floating in the SAPO void out there)
Will give feedback once I've coiled, wicked and vaped it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (1/10/14)

Plume Veil is ok, personally I didn't enjoy it, when you open it up it lacks flavour. Cloud production is excellent though.

My new baby is the Onslaught, it's a triple negative post design, you can EASILY get 6 coils in. Good size juice well. The flavour wide open is EXCELLENT up there with the veritas for sure with over double the cloud production.






Here's what she can do,


There are plenty of videos of this thing making fog.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

